

How (and Why) to Use Game Mechanics to Power Your Business - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2010/07/13/game-mechanics-business/

======
ryanelkins
I see this as part of the reaction to the "don't make you user's think" design
that has permeated the last 5 years or so on the web. Game mechanics are an
interesting way to have more complex applications that don't scare users off
and even encourage them to think and participate. They require careful balance
and use to not swing into other weird places, but the fact that they can go
there (addictive, purely rewards based actions) are testament to their power.
It's amazing how many people I talk to through IActionable that get it wrong
and had initially planned to create systems that could have really hurt their
applications in the long run.

I think the educational aspects of game mechanics can be a big thing and is
probably one of the more overlooked benefits in the face of other great
benefits like retention and engagement.

------
mhd
"Your THAC0 for getting a raise is 13!"

